# Advise on moving hiberbnating Desert Tort.



## Charlotte (Jan 16, 2012)

Moving from colder inland San Diego County where it's been in the 30's lately to Anaheim where it's more like 40's. She is in hibernation now. I do have the option to leave here here in SD for another 3 or 4 weeks, which takes us into February. In that past she comes out in March. Should i take her now? Her house is all ready to go--do I "block" her in there in case the trip wakes her up too much and she wants to come out? Any advise most helpful---THANKS! ~ Charlotte


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Charlotte:

Just take her box and all to the new place. She won't know the difference.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jan 16, 2012)

It's okay if she wakes ups for a while. I wake mine once a month to offer water, weigh them, and then put them back into their boxes with no issues. I'm not far from Anaheim, and mine stay down until the middle/end of March. Hope that was somewhat helpful.


----------



## Charlotte (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you yes this is all helpful. I do want to say she is currently not in a box but an enclosure outside with brick walls. I will be lifting her body out of there to put in a box for transporting, not moving a box that she is in already. Thanks!


----------



## ascott (Jan 16, 2012)

I would suggest if you do move her...do it at night and do it slowly and quietly....also be ready to have a place to keep her if your moving her results in her waking up and not able to continue brumation...unless someone is going to continue to care forfor her if she remains brumating where she is at in the ground now, I would not leave her behind in the event of some weird weather, you know? Good luck with whichever way you decide


----------



## Charlotte (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone, she did well. She remained more or less "out of it" for the 2 hour drive, in a box with some of her dirt and leaves. When we got home it was about 4:30 so getting pretty cool. I placed her in her new little den and she didn't really move. She's all closed in now. It's really cold this evening so hopefully she isn't noticing a difference in the weather. Thanks!!


----------



## cmosuna (Jan 24, 2012)

Awesome. You just moved down the street from us. We have a
Had a little movement because of the hot weather(and this week is gonna be hot) but they do fine. We have over 30 turtles and torts in our home rescue.


----------

